

Overview of M.2 SSDs - notsony
http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Overview-of-M-2-SSDs-586/

======
nbeck90
What are the odds of something like this becoming mainstream?

~~~
AlyssaRowan
Lowered, perhaps, by the absurd complexity.

Increased, perhaps, by the good performance.

It'll probably happen when it settles on _one_ socket.

